# Sex with wife



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I've just fitted strobe lights in the bedroom. . . . . .It makes the wife look like she's moving during sex.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh come on it's not that bad, is it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: many a true word.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, On a 30 second timer are they ? :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------

